# Has anyone tried "keybiotics"?



## motdaugrnds

I saw this great ad today and it made a great deal of sense; however, the price of this tablet is rather high. Would like to know if anyone has tried it and if so, what was your experience?


----------



## chickenista

Probiotics are Probiotics.
They just are.
It is just bacteria.

Here is the exact same group of bacteria..
http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-probiotic-15-35-35-billion-cfu-120-vegetarian-capsules-5
But you can get the same bacteria at Wlamart, your local grocery store, Dollar General etc..

There is nothing special about the Key Biotics that would make it any more expensive or worthwhile as the same bacteria bought from another place.


----------



## haley1

http://www.vsl3.com/

these are the best I have come across, expensive but super strong so numbers wise it is actually a lot cheaper. the prescription version has 900 billion per packet were most capsule only have 1 to 10 billion. so strong you only take a few times in the begining then as needed


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thank you both.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I just saw an ad for the Keybiotics yesterday. I considered trying them because they're considerably cheaper than the ones I buy at the health food store. However, they weren't as strong as mine, and my big issue was that they weren't shipped refrigerated.

Everything I've read and heard, and from my own experience with trying nonrefrigerated probiotics, is that they should always be refrigerated or they lose their potency, especially at temps above 80. I bought some online that had almost exactly the same contents as my regular ones, but they weren't refrigerated, and I could really tell the difference. I started having problems in just a few days, and within two weeks, when I had finished the bottle, I gladly went back to the higher priced ones at the health food store.

That said, I do have a severe Candida yeast overgrowth issue. If you don't have that problem and are just trying to get your gut more regulated due to IBS, too many antibiotics, etc., the over-the-counter product may work for you, but I'd still be leery of keeping it anywhere over 80 degrees. The important thing is that you get as many strains as possible, preferably at least 12-14 of mixed lactobacillus and bifidobacterium and at least 50 billion organisms per capsule if possible.

https://www.consumerlab.com/answers...d+to+be+refrigerated/probiotic_refrigeration/

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks for that information Callie.


----------

